# Anyone sailed/owned an Ericson 30-2 ?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

They were made from 1978-? not too many out there. I looked at a nice one last week but wanted some opinions on sailing performance etc. Tiller, A-4 engine, good sails. This one was modded to a 4'11" draft. I am going for a test sail. Thanks for info!!!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We looked at one of these (also known as the E 30+) in our last hunt. We liked a lot about it.. the frac rig, Ericson quality, etc. That particular one, recently repowered, was way over-priced and in the end we went for something a little bigger for less money..

The only caution I'd have: Since the standard keel was 5.8 feet, and the official shoal keel 4 feet - I'd be concerned about just exactly how this one was "modded" to 4'11".


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*This on has the OB rudder only 47 were made*

It shares the specs with the 30 plus version otherwise. Apparently a boat yard cut the keel , added weight in the form of a bulb/wing look? I would want to sail in heavy air to make sure that the boat is not tender before seriously considering a purchase. Thanks for any info...


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

one of the guys in my YC club has E-32 I like it! I'd say it's laid out in a traditional way down below and is bit narrow beamed. the A4 is an "interesting" piece of equipment imho.


----------



## Tanley (Aug 20, 2009)

Captain,

We were initially looking at Ericsons as well. In case you haven't visited yet, I found this site to be useful. Very good user base for Ericsons

EY.o Information Exchange - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Test sailed today in 20+ knot winds*

The boat sailed well. It handled gusts very well and never felt out of control. Very little weather helm even when overpowered by a gust.The hull has pinched ends and the boat does not feel bigger than a Paceship 26? The T shaped cockpit with an outboard rudder, and a long tiller make the small cockpit feel even smaller. The boat feels smaller overall than a C&C 30 mk1 and the Tartan 30.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

captaincrunch27 said:


> The boat sailed well. It handled gusts very well and never felt out of control. Very little weather helm even when overpowered by a gust.The hull has pinched ends and the boat does not feel bigger than a Paceship 26? The T shaped cockpit with an outboard rudder, and a long tiller make the small cockpit feel even smaller. The boat feels smaller overall than a C&C 30 mk1 and the Tartan 30.


Yeah, Cap'n, I'd guess those would be fair assessments... though I reckon that down below you'll be a bit more comfortable than the Paceship.


----------



## oaklandsailor (Mar 24, 2010)

G'day friends,

I have an opportunity to look at a 30-2 with wheel and stern rudder and my only interest would be buying it as a blue water boat. Has anyone got more data/experience on the boat since Faster's last post? If so I'd appreciate your posting here. 

Also, and I know the debate is endless, your thoughts about this boat with wheel vs tiller?

Thx,
Oakland


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Ericson*

Go to ericsonyachts.org


----------



## oaklandsailor (Mar 24, 2010)

Mike, I may have missed it but I didn't see any comments at the website (30-2 owners) that addressed extended cruising with the boat. If I missed it please send the link.

Thanks,
OS


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*Ericson trivia*



oaklandsailor said:


> Mike, I may have missed it but I didn't see any comments at the website (30-2 owners) that addressed extended cruising with the boat. If I missed it please send the link.
> Thanks,
> OS


_________
What with there being thousands of messages on that site, searching can be problematic sometimes. I now use Google to search the site because it can search on phrases.
I know of threads about Pacific crossings with an E-27 and an E-30 that did a single handed circumnavigation.

I would also note that the 30-2 with transom rudder and the later 30+ are different hulls.

Cheers,
L


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

OS,

You might also want to look at the Ericson Cruising 31. Good Old Boat has a review article in the Nov/Dec 09 issue. The owner is a writer for GOB, altho the owners did the review. I have that persons email if you want to get ahold of him about that model. At the back of that article, Ted Hood does a reivew of two other boats, a Seaborn and a Cal. All three he mentions would work offshore, He compares these three to 7 or so other 30' boats GOB has done reviews on, to show why these three get his nod over the others written about. 

Then if you can not get around the ericson site, I'm thinking if olson34 is whom I think, he has moderated there many years, and knows the site like the back of his hand.

marty


----------



## oaklandsailor (Mar 24, 2010)

blt2ski said:


> OS,
> 
> You might also want to look at the Ericson Cruising 31. Good Old Boat has a review article in the Nov/Dec 09 issue. The owner is a writer for GOB, altho the owners did the review. I have that persons email if you want to get ahold of him about that model. At the back of that article, Ted Hood does a reivew of two other boats, a Seaborn and a Cal. All three he mentions would work offshore, He compares these three to 7 or so other 30' boats GOB has done reviews on, to show why these three get his nod over the others written about.
> 
> ...


Marty, I'll leave it with the alleged insider to send along thoughts or opinions if he/she so chooses. 
OS-


----------



## Windsprinter (Jul 4, 2011)

*Ericson 30 II - Hull # 1*

My father purchased Hull # 1 (The Show Boat) in 1979. We actively raced this boat in the PHRF class at Marina Del Rey. The boat was named Windsprinter. The PHRF rating was 162 and won only one time... coincidentally, when my Mother was at the helm. It sailed very well... very tender boat actually, but generally performed well even in a blow. The aft rudder was actually a benefit... very responsive and out of the way when cruising and at port. We sailed this boat with a 150 and a 120 Genoa... both were good sails... but the 150 could overpower the boat in a hurry. We used to sail frequently against another of the same design from Redondo Beach who routinely won the class... so the boat was fairly rated.

I inherited the boat when my father passed away and held it for a few more years... but sold it in the mid 90's to someone in Ventura. I do not know where the boat is today.

Hull # 1 was the "Show Boat" so it had a beautiful teak interior. This probably added significant weight to the boat which affected its club racer performance... but it was a very comfortable boat to cruise with. The Atomic 4 was typical for the day... and all the resultant problems that came with it... (there were a few).

All in All the Ericson 30 II was an excellent boat in its day... well designed, performed admirably... very seaworthy... nice memories!


----------



## Windsprinter (Jul 4, 2011)

My father purchased Hull # 1 (The Show Boat) in 1979. We actively raced this boat in the PHRF class at Marina Del Rey. The boat was named Windsprinter. The PHRF rating was 162 and won only one time... coincidentally, when my Mother was at the helm. It sailed very well... very tender boat actually, but generally performed well even in a blow. The aft rudder was actually a benefit... very responsive and out of the way when cruising and at port. We sailed this boat with a 150 and a 120 Genoa... both were good sails... but the 150 could overpower the boat in a hurry. We used to sail frequently against another of the same design from Redondo Beach who routinely won the class... so the boat was fairly rated.

I inherited the boat when my father passed away and held it for a few more years... but sold it in the mid 90's to someone in Ventura. I do not know where the boat is today.

Hull # 1 was the "Show Boat" so it had a beautiful teak interior. This probably added significant weight to the boat which affected its club racer performance... but it was a very comfortable boat to cruise with. The Atomic 4 was typical for the day... and all the resultant problems that came with it... (there were a few). 

All in All the Ericson 30 II was an excellent boat in its day... well designed, performed admirably... very seaworthy... nice memories!


----------

